# Port St Joe Scalloping



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in Cape San Blas all week long with hopes of loading up on some scallops. House is on the bay side, so we can leave right from our dock. Any pointers and general locations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I've heard that the overall counts were low this year, but in years past we've always done well around black's island (along with everyone else) Also check around pig island, good scalloping there also and sometimes not as crowded. Usually you can just look for the flotilla of boats and you will find scallops. Good luck and enjoy one of the most beautiful places in the world!


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. My first trip here and it is a beautiful place!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Where is pig island.

Any reports on yesterdays catch?


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Reel Rowdy said:


> I'm in Cape San Blas all week long with hopes of loading up on some scallops. House is on the bay side, so we can leave right from our dock. Any pointers and general locations would be greatly appreciated!


 
we are going the firsdt week of August too.

Black's Island is good but crowded. Not too bad when we went July 4the weekend 2 years ago. Crowded there is nothing like crowded in PC, FWB, or Pcola. So it is relative. July 4th weekend we launched at Presnell's and it was great. They helped with launching, parking, retriving to help people get in and out quick and easy. I think there was only 75 or so there. Considering this in only 1 of 3 launches in the whole area, i felt that was good. Especially the way they kept everything soomth.

Pig Island is the island behind the Scallop Cove Bait & Tackle/grocercy store. 

If you are staying at a house on the bay with water access it is likely you are near Pig Island, with Pig Bayou behind the island and between the cape. 

Pig Bayou on the map looks very shallow, 1-2 depending on tides.

Anyone here can confirm/deny that someone can get a 18-19ft Bay boat in and out of there? 

I will be renting a house there with a dock and bay access. The rental agency said it was easy access with that size boat. But, they are going to tell you whatever you want to hear to make the sale.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been in Pig Bayou with a kayak last year. I was dragging bottom in it alot of the time at low tide... No way I would take my 15ft in there. Not unless you plan on camping out till the next high tide...


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> I've been in Pig Bayou with a kayak last year. I was dragging bottom in it alot of the time at low tide... No way I would take my 15ft in there. Not unless you plan on camping out till the next high tide...


I was hoping to not hear something like this but my gut told me that it was probably true. On the maps it shows 1 on one and another not even marked. 

Good news is I checked the tides for the week I am there and it is high mid morning through 12pm all week. So should have water in there the times I need it. 

I am hoping for some sort of channel too. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

The house we are in right now is at the North end of Pig Island. There is a channel marked by PVC literally 100 yards from our dock going into the bayou. I have seen several bay boats going in and out. We have a 19' Cape Craft bay boat and with good tides have no problem. We came in around 5 yesterday and had to walk the boat about 100 yards to the dock. 

We have picked up about 5 gallons in 3 days, some around Blacks Island but most of them right off our dock near Pig Island. It's been slow but the kids are having a blast.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Reel Rowdy said:


> The house we are in right now is at the North end of Pig Island. There is a channel marked by PVC literally 100 yards from our dock going into the bayou. I have seen several bay boats going in and out. We have a 19' Cape Craft bay boat and with good tides have no problem. We came in around 5 yesterday and had to walk the boat about 100 yards to the dock.
> 
> We have picked up about 5 gallons in 3 days, some around Blacks Island but most of them right off our dock near Pig Island. It's been slow but the kids are having a blast.


Thanks for the bayou report. 

Sorry to hear that it is a little slow. But, just like fishing...a bad day scalloping is better than a good day of work. 

At least you had enough to eat. 

Enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

We have been down here since saturday staying on CSB. 9 of us found 4 scallops around Black's Island. I store a boat at Port St. Joe marina and been talking to several groups of scallopers. Most I have heard out of any group is nine scallops. Good deal on the 5 gallons given the other reports. Local word is that Debbie dumped too much freshwater around here.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Georgiaboy said:


> We have been down here since saturday staying on CSB. 9 of us found 4 scallops around Black's Island. I store a boat at Port St. Joe marina and been talking to several groups of scallopers. Most I have heard out of any group is nine scallops. Good deal on the 5 gallons given the other reports. Local word is that Debbie dumped too much freshwater around here.


What I didn't mention is that we had 3 boats with 8 adults 2 teenagers and 4 young kids (who have scalloped before). So 5 gal in 3 days was terribly slow but you are right, still beats working!


----------

